

Stanford students, Apple iPad apps just go together - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/talkingtech/story/2012-03-13/stanford-students-apps/53516698/1?loc=interstitialskip

======
vseorlov
Cool! I wish I could ever travel there.

